# HELP! Kit has mucoid enteritis



## robandcathie (Jul 11, 2005)

We have a kit that is showing the signs of mucoid enteritis. Jelly, mucous colored droppings. I havent been able to find much in terms of a remedy for this. 

Two or three factors at work here.

1. we need to get nutrients into the kit. I know many people recommend nutrical, however, about the closest thing we have at tractor supply byus is called nutri-drench for sheep, would this be ok?

2. We need to relieve the stomach of the gas and acids. I have seen recommended simethicone drops. Would small amounts of Maloxx be ok for that. Treating symptons here but not the cause.

3. We need now treat the cause. Biosol seems to be a goodrecommendation, again nothing like this at our local tractor supply. They do, however, have a water soluable terramycin solution for treating scours in pigs. Would this work to relieve the stomach of some of the bacteria causing the problem?

Obviously we have taken pellets away from this kit for the moment, she is completely on a grass hay. 

This is our first experience with this so your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 11, 2005)

im sorry i cant provide much info on the actualillness, but you can buy nutrical at any chain pet store like petco orpetsmart....its made for cats and dogs, and for some strange reason ifyou get it from the cat aisle its cheaper. 

as per gas, what about those OTC drops they make for colicky babies? itwas a presription formula that became over the counter about 2 yearsago? would it be gentler on a kits system since its made for infants tobegin with? ...heh and i know im not old, but when i was a baby theytreated my colickiness with phenolbarbituates!! :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 11, 2005)

Check your TSC for nutrient supplements fordogs. That's what Nutrical is, and you might be able to finda similar product. Sorry I can't help for the rest.I hope the kit gets better!


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2005)

Infant gasrelief , you can find it in a local drugstore , its drops of symethicone, and a drop or so will help relievethe gas , Neutri_ cal is a dog andcat suppliment and found inthe dog/ cat isle ,Pedialite in dropswill also help restore neededelcetrolites try unflavored first. if that doesnt workthen try the grape flavored, being carefull of orange and fruitpunch as it has excess acid in it.

Edit for question &lt; How old is the Kit ?


----------



## robandcathie (Jul 11, 2005)

The kit is 6 weeks old. 

By the way is this contageous and do I need to seperate this kit for its other family members?


----------



## imported_Austin (Jul 11, 2005)

I would not use terramycin - it will only killoff any off the good stomachbacterias that are left and thebaby needs that. Biosol or neomycin would be a betterchoice. Along with the nutrical, look for someBenaBac. They make it for puppies and for birds and probablyother types of animals. The puppy variety would be best butthe bird variety would be better than nothing. Most good petstores would carry it. It is concentrated good bacterias usedto re-colonize the gut and to help to get the gut back to the properph. Add 4 way acid pack to the water if you can get it but ifnot, add a couple of TBS of apple cidar vinegarto a gal ofwater (for the acid content) and get as much of it aspossible into your baby. When a rabbit gets enteritis -reguardless of the type, it is an upset of the ph balance in the gutwhich allows the bad bacterias to outgrow the goodbacterias. This usually occurs when a baby goesfrom a liquid diet to nibbling pettets. Feed yourbaby some old fashioned oatmeal. If it doesn't seem to wantto eat it, try the banana flavored oatmeal flakes made for humanbabies. Feed it dry but if he won't eat it, mix it withalittle bit of water and get alittle into him. Never feed ababy greens and free feed all babies a good grass hay such as timothyor prairie grass or orchard grass. Even a good clean straw isa good food for babies to help keep their tummies cleaned out whilethey become accustomed to eating solid foods. The simethiconedrops made for colicy human babies is a must. A rabbit with atummy ache looses it's will to live very quickly. Thesimethicone will help to relieve the gas and the pressure. Ifyour baby is becoming dehydrated, it may need fluids injectedsub-q. Find a knowledgable person to show you how to do thisif you are not sure.If mybabies get dehydrated, I will inject up to 10 ccs of lactatedringers sub-q twice a day. It will leave a big balloon likehump on their shoulders that the body will absorb. It isamazing how much better they will feel just by gettingre-hydrated. Overall though, the best thing to do for yourbabies is to just make sure they get plenty of dry roughage in theirdiets to prevent the problem in the first place. There aresome that think that mucoid enteritis is contagious just because onebaby will get it and then another but usually it is just that all thebabies were exposed to the same conditions that cause it in the firstplace. Sometimes in the spring and the fall when theenvironment can be wet, all sorts of bad bacterias can accumulate inthe rabbit's living environment - causing a bacteria relatedenteritis. This is where the Biosol works very well to getrid of whatthe immune system is having ahard timefighting off. The best thing to do for yourbabiesit just provide a dry, cleanliving environment and plenty ofdry roughage. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 11, 2005)

Here is a good link for giving subcutaneous fluids

http://www.felinecrf.com/managb.htm

It's a feline site but the general priciples are the same.There is a step by step illustrated guide. While the volumegiven is different, the method is the same. It isinexpensive, quick and not hard to do.

Good luck


----------



## robandcathie (Jul 11, 2005)

Austin,

Thanks for the very helpful post. Although I was not able toget biosol,I did find dri-tail, which has the same ingredient, just a watered downversion. 

One of the difficult things for us to determine is how much hay eachkit in a litter is eating, as we do feed hay to them daily. 

The bunny seems to be improving, but we will be keeping a very close eye on her for the next several days.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 11, 2005)

dri-tail is not approved for use on rabbits


----------



##  (Jul 12, 2005)

Keep doing whatyour doing as long as it ishelping get her back on her feet. altho Dri Tail isnt approved for usein rabbits it will work, I have used it for just suchan occasions and it help 100 fold, made the differencebetween life and death .


----------



## pamnock (Jul 12, 2005)

Terramycin and Dri Tail can both be used for ME (now called mucoid enteropathy).

I've used the Terramycin (tetracycline) with some success during outbreaks.

This is from a previous post I made on Dri Tail:

Neomycin is a commonly used antibiotic for rabbits, and sometimes sold under the brand name of "Biosol".


*"BIOSOL* liquid - A Neomycin Sulfate liquid marketed for use inscours in cattle and goats. It works in the gut and is very effectivein treating infectious mucoid enteritis. Available at most feed storesand also sold under the name of *Dri-**Tail* in petstores. The *Dri*-*Tail* is a very diluted form ofBiosol."

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm



**simethicone is a better option than anti-diarrhea meds. as they mayresult in fatal slowing and blockage of the GI tract in young bunnies.

Pam


----------



## bluebird (Jul 12, 2005)

Very few medicines are approved for use inrabbits.breeders have been using terramycin for years BOB Bennetreccomends it in his book.bluebird


----------



## imported_Austin (Jul 12, 2005)

Terramycin has it's uses but it tends to give myrabbits mushy poops or diarhea - the last thing a baby needs that ishaving tummy problems anyway. I find thatBiosol is much easier on the rabbits and especially on thebabies. While dry tail hasn't been approved for rabbits, mostmedications that are sucessfully used for rabbits have also not beenapproved. That does not mean that they are not safe andeffective. Simethicone drops for babies with colic has notbeen approved for rabbits either but it is one of the important drugs Ikeep on hand for them. The companies that make drugs foranimal use do not see the value in spending the money to develope andtest medicines for use with rabbits. If they see no market,they see no money and therefore, put their money elsewhere.That leaves the rabbit owner and veternarians everywhere to use whatever is out there that will work and not be injurous to out animals.


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 14, 2005)

Any oral antibiotic should be used with cautionin rabbits as they can have detrimental effects on the normal flora ofthe GI Tract, killing not only the "bad" bugs but the "good" one too.Neomycin (Biosol &amp; Dri Tail) is commonly used as a bowel prepprior to abdominal surgeries. Terramycin (oxytetracycline) in oraldoses normally recommended shouldn't have untoward effects on rabbitstools. After many years of over ujse and misuse oral oxytetracyclineis often ineffective in rabbits. When i started in rabbits it wascommonly added to many rabbit feeds. Bob bennett recommended Terramycinuse but that was written over 25 years ago. Then it was more common toroutinely use antibiotics, in animals and humans.

When any antibiotic is given to rabbits care must be used to prevent GIStasis, I've always used plenty of extra fiber (grass hay or straw),probiotic supplements in the water (I use Acids 4 Way Pak) andSimethicone drops to dissapate gas build up, especially with any oralantibiotic.

Bacterial infections are usually secondary in Mucoid Enteropathy, themucoid stools are normally due to an obstruction of the hind gut(Cecum). The mucous is the product of mucous cells of the intestinalwalls. One common cause is inadequate fiber in the diet, which is whythe addition of grass hay to rabbits' diet has been advised. Many feedstoday have a coarser fiber and are sufficient to scrub the intestinallining and keep things moving through.

Rick Stahl

Hi Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

*Lazyacre wrote: *


> Hi Carolyn





Hello My Friend! 


We will benefit greatly from your expertise! I wish Carl(Buck)was here to see you're around. He'd be sohappy.
So glad you joined us! :groupparty:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello Rick!! :wave:And Welcome to the Forum!!

I hear you have lots of experince! Thanks for joining and sharing with us!


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, Buck was a friend, dearly missed:bigtears:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

*Lazyacre wrote: *


> Yes, Buck was a friend, dearly missed:bigtears:




You'll see I quote him quite a bit to keep him 'stillaround'. You'll also find that I had quoted you atime or two in here. (i.e., Enzymes post byPamnock. That was an interesting thread.)

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice to see you here Rick!!!!!!!!!!!

:groupparty:



Pam


----------

